# IBS? Stress



## eyes of ruby (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello, I'm new here and I am new to IBS. I'm not even positive if I have it for sure. The reason why I am a bit skeptical is that I don't get the pain that a lot of people are mentioning. I get pain but rarely is it ever really bad. I do, however, have to use the bathroom often. It is especially bad mornings and afternoons. The times where it is the most inconvenient for me because I am in school. I have missed so much school because of this, which has led to me becoming more and more stressed which in turn has led to the problem becoming worse and worse. Everytime I go back I get really bad gas and I am totally uncomfortable and embarrassed to be there. I am so scared that I am going to fail the classes that I am in. I really, really need them, I need them to graduate. I don't know what to do. I am scared to tell my teachers specifically what I have. My marks were really good at the beginning of the semester and now they have all dropped because I am never there and they have nothing to mark me on. I feel so stuck because I don't talk to my friends about this problem, I am a shy person and find the subject highly embarrassing. So I feel very alone. The only person that really knows is my mother and she doesn't seem to totally understand either. If I fail any courses I am ruined but I just can't go to school in this condition. I feel completely alone and stuck on this one. I still go out in the evenings because it is never that bad then and because I can choose my own schedule also it is the time when I see my friends and I feel a bit better about life. I think though that because I seem ok then my friends and family don't understand why I am not fit for school. I just wish that they could wake up with this for one morning so they could just realize what is going on. Is anybody having the same trouble?







-I'm totally stressed out!


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

sounds like ibs to me.From being on the bb ive relized that ibs comes in all forms.While your going to the bathroom all the time.I cant go without help wich couses alot of pain.I think you should talk to your teachers.I bet you 1 of your teachers may either have the same problem or knows somebody that does.we are everywhere.Maybe they can set you up with some extra credits.If your grades are dropping they are proberly concerned.You dont want them to think its a lack of trying.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

are you in high school or college? i know in college you can usually take night classes and classes late in the afternoon.when i was still in high school i had to have my doctor make a note for all of my teachers so that i could leave class to use the restroom if i needed to. i kept lomotil and donnatol in the nurse's office.even now i always have immodium on me.. with a bottle of water.. just in case.this brochure is such a help.. you can give it to family, friends, teachers. etc- http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/brochure.html i hope that helps some. hang in there







)


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

OMG that is SO ME!!!! no one understood why i was missing all this time from school. I couldnt bring myslef to use the school washrooms with the open doors that are SO public, when i'm having an attack! Its embarrassing, and I don't want anyone to hear me, or see me, or help me. I just want to be left alone and lay down till I feel better. But no one seems to understand that.You know my stomach cost me 2500 dollars this semester? i missed so much class that I didnt pass anything and I still owe tuition. it makes me SO mad. Now that I have my IBS under control with calcium I'm going to go back next year and re take all my courses.IBS is really a pain in the a$$ (literally)!SO I know exaclty what your going through. I was the same as you in highschool, and i just barely passed my courses becasue of it to graduate.That means I can't get in the college I want and it means I have to stay here where I don't want to be.Don't even get me started on going out with my freinds. I have no social life becasue I'm afarid to leave my house in fear I won't find a private bathroom.When are doctors going to reconize this as a disibility?! It's not fair. I feel like it has ruined my life. It makes me so mad. It almost makes me wish THEY had it so they could understand just how bad it is for us!!!LOL sorry about my venting, but I do feel better after getting all that out, eyes of ruby, If you'd like to talk to me about this, post back !


----------



## morningglory (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey! I know you are going through soooooo much right now! I seem to have very similar issues...i'm a freshman in college now and have had ibs for almost three years...so i know the whole high school (and even college) scene is very embarrassing and very difficult with ibs. what has helped me get through it is this: i get up 3 hours early (i know this is a nutty plan where you have to get up real early, but hey, for me it was better than having to run to the bathroom every 10 minutes during class) and eat breakfast right away. then, i run to the bathroom during those three hours at home (or in the dorm like right now) and then about 30 minutes before i leave i take my meds...which include donnatol, levsin, lomotil, and lots and lots of immodium!  it is still not the ideal situation...but i know in high school it made it much easier to deal with. occassionally, i still run, even after all my immodium, but it is better. one thing that i'm working on now is relaxing...which is really hard for me. i get real tense and stressed cuz of my stomach...and then i have to run to the bathroom. sometimes in high school i would go to 3 different bathrooms until i found one that there was no one in. but, don't worry about what other people think. some people will be dumb and act immature...but everyone has their issues...and many people have stomach issues! i wish you luck! keep me updated on how you're doing. oh yeah...it also helped me to tell my teachers (only the ones of the classes it really affected; like the morning ones for me) that i had a chronic stomach disorder and often needed to go take medicine or whatever. so then i left whenever i wanted. good luck again! don't worry, relax, and smile!


----------

